# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year



## Shaun (24 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone. 

Thanks for your amazing generosity and continued support through 2017.

I hope you all have a wonderful, relaxing break and get to spend time doing the things you enjoy with the people you love.  or 

Take care, be safe, and I look forward to another great year with you all in 2018. 

All the best,
Shaun


----------

